# 240SX circle track



## tyrodtom (Jul 23, 2005)

Anyone out there racing a 240SX circle track, asphault or dirt? I raced a 85 200SX in 2000 & 01 and done okay, in 03 I built a 240 and won half the races for the next 2yrs well this year they made my Falkens illegal, added weight, and now have told me my rear tires can have no camber. Any body got any ideas to put the Hondas back in my mirror??


----------

